# French Breathalisers



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

My sister is currently staying with her daughter in France, she "borrowed" my English sourced "French" breathalisers 

She has just phoned to say that they do not comply with the forthcoming French law, as breathalysers must have a blue NF logo.

Presumably this is the info

Essential Logo


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> My sister is currently staying with her daughter in France, she "borrowed" my English sourced "French" breathalisers
> 
> She has just phoned to say that they do not comply with the forthcoming French law, as breathalysers must have a blue NF logo.
> 
> ...


There are moments when you just want to stand up and _scream _.

Please feel free to do so.

I had a good shout at lunchtime today, when I finally got around to looking at the one I bought in Carrefour at Cite de Europe in April, and discovered it goes out of date in July 2012. A stiff letter has gone to the management of said store.

G


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

By the out of date time July 2012...does this mean we have to be very vigilant when buying these ?,,and how long would they be legal for? by this, not for long ,so could become an expensive commodity..what do you think? Les


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

lesanne said:


> By the out of date time July 2012...does this mean we have to be very vigilant when buying these ?,,and how long would they be legal for? by this, not for long ,so could become an expensive commodity..what do you think? Les


Ours was the last in the store rack and the box looks a bit tatty. I couldn't find them so asked an assistant who, finally, found it. I assumed it was tatty because it had been hanging on a metal rack for a bit. At the time it never occurred to me to look for a sell-by date. Clearly they have been for sale in supermarkets for years but have not been flying off the shelves until this law came in. It's only because of posts on here that I realised that they had a sell-by date at all.

I don't know whether, if we're stopped after July, to look all innocent and amazed that it is out of date or simply to buy another one of the blinking things. I'd like to think that Carrefour will send me a voucher for a replacement but am not holding my breath.

Be warned however, and check !

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours were purchased in Intermarche and if this proves to be accurate we will be taking them back and asking why? 8O 

The French have a passion for interpreting laws in a manner that can only be described as bureaucratic..... :wink: 

but I suspect that very few of the millions now in circulation would meet with that criterion....... :roll: 

Of course that ad was put together by the company making them - I remember there was an article in the CC Magazine stating unequivocably that towing mirrors had to have a specific mark...... 8O 

and the only company that made such mirros was the one responsible for the article so the CC backpedalled shortly afterwards.  

Bear in mind also the fine does not start until November 1st, you may get a verbal warning between 1st July and 1st November but that's all you can be given.  

By November 1st it might become more clear exactly what the expectations are since at present there is a lot of misinformation around - perhaps due to a desire to persuade unknowing UK residents to buy a particular product from a particular company.......  

At present all of us are working without complete knowledge and only on interpretations of the law and translations of those interpretations, none of which have much or any authority.....  

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dave

my sister provided the info, not the link, I found that by Googling  

I agree the advert is by an English company, for their own benefit, but who knows what the truth is at this moment in time


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> I agree the advert is by an English company, for their own benefit, but who knows what the truth is at this moment in time


hence my suggestion to go with what we have (probably) all got and wait and see, if you will be in France after November 1st there might be an 11€ fine IF you are stopped, before that time the only loss will be the cost of throwing away the possible non-legal unit i.e. about 1€ for most people who have bought them (like us) in a French shop.

Once it actually becomes clear we might all be able to learn, but I will not be hoding my breath for instant clarity............

Wait and see can be the only possible thing to do at present......

This is the link to the (genuine) official decree announcing the law;

http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...0120622&categorieLien=id#LEGIARTI000025419932

It includes the following French text;

_Tout conducteur d'un véhicule terrestre à moteur, à l'exclusion d'un cyclomoteur, doit justifier de la possession d'un éthylotest, non usagé, disponible immédiatement.

L'éthylotest mentionné au premier alinéa respecte les conditions de validité, notamment la date de péremption, prévues par son fabricant. Il est revêtu d'une marque de certification ou d'un marquage du fabricant déclarant sa conformité à un modèle bénéficiant d'une attestation de conformité aux normes dont les références sont publiées au Journal officiel de la République française._

only an extract and ignores the requirements for professional drivers and their problems......

This translates as follows;

_Every driver of a land motor vehicle, except a moped, must prove the possession of a breath test, not used, available immediately.

The breathalyzer in the first paragraph meets the conditions of validity, including the expiration date, provided by its manufacturer. It shall have a certification mark or marking of the manufacturer stating its compliance to a model receiving a certificate of compliance with standards whose references are published in the Official Journal of the French Republic._

But gives no clue that only the mark mentioned would be acceptable......

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After reading this, I dug out my two, purchased in Auchan in April. Both had the logo and expiry April 2014.

tony


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I will probably splash out and buy one. 8) 
I cannot see any circumstance in which I would use one.
The readings of which bear no legal significance in a French court.

If in two years I still have it unused and out of date and am stopped by gendarmerie, who only want to see if I have such a useless device with me, do I point out that I have not had the need to use it in two years what will happen.
Dave p


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

So, last week I drove down through France en-route to Spain stopping at several large service areas none of them had Breathalysers on sale which I found curious given the looming implementation of the law. I also went into a pharmacy in a small town where I overnighted at an aire and they just shrugged when I asked about breathalysers.
Its not exactly being made easy is it ?I think I will treat it with the same contempt that I have seen so far.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> If in two years I still have it unused and out of date and am stopped by gendarmerie, who only want to see if I have such a useless device with me, do I point out that I have not had the need to use it in two years what will happen.
> Dave p


You'll probably get tested for drugs instead and arrested for "unnatural behaviour!..... :lol:

A friend of mine had a stroke and was admitted to the hospital in Agen, he was surprised that every day for lunch he was provided with a LARGE glass of wine (colour of his choice)..... :lol:

He refused it and was told that refusing was not what was expected in hospital....... 8O

Anyone want to transfer from the NHS ? :lol:

Dave


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> After reading this, I dug out my two, purchased in Auchan in April. Both had the logo and expiry April 2014.
> 
> tony


Bought 2 in Carrefour last week - checked date at time as aware of expiry dates. OK till May 2014. And at 2 Euro each don't think it's worth getting worked up about! P&O also had them, at £3 each


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You were done :wink: mine cost 1 euro each. :lol: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Penquin said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > If in two years I still have it unused and out of date and am stopped by gendarmerie, who only want to see if I have such a useless device with me, do I point out that I have not had the need to use it in two years what will happen.
> ...


When (don't ask) I started my professional flying career, and for a few years after, Air France pilots were served a 1/4 bottle of wine with their meal in the cockpit. D'acours Mon Captain!

I note from 'penquin's prior post that the breathalyser requirement is only for "Land" vehicles - no mention of aircraft then!

On point of expiry dates, I note the law states it is determined by the manufacturer, not a specification in the law. Sounds like a licence to print money - they could gradually reduce the period to increase sales.. Has M Sarkosy (Retired) got shares?

Do they have a production date on them?

Has anyone noticed a difference in expiry periods relative to prices charged?

Geoff


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Where do they put these things in Auchan? I went round the whole motoring and pharmacy section 2 weeks ago to no avail. Eventually bought a couple off Ebay.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Do they have a production date on them?
> 
> Has anyone noticed a difference in expiry periods relative to prices charged?
> 
> Geoff


Ours doesn't.

I suspect that these items have been made and on sale in shops - like Carrefour- for a very long time. I also suspect that very few people bought them. Hence, when we arrived at Carrefour in April the stock was already at least 2 years old and about to pass the sell-by date ( end of this month). The pack- with 2 tubes- cost very little but I have no reason to think it was reduced in price because it was old stock.

I don't think it was a deliberate ploy by Carrefour to get rid of old stock but would not be surprised if this happened in a few less scrupulous outlets.

I'm still cross however- partly with myself for not thinking to check.

G


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

do we still need breathalisers for France or have they recinded the law? :?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

See this

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-183009-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

No Ken.

They have more or less abandoned the law for the foreseeable future.

>> See here <<

I wouldn't buy any now, even though loads of shops (Halfrauds for one) are pushing them like mad - obviously to get rid of their stocks if they can! :roll:

Since we already have a couple, I shall continue to carry them - just as an over-cautious belt and braces jobbie. Don't ever expect to have to show them though, and it was only an €11 fine anyway. :roll:

Dave

P.S. BoggyMike got in first - I must learn to be less gobby! :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

KISS Dave! :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

'Gobby' after 'Boggy' is a miss before a KISS :roll:


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

The problem arises because of the confusion on how many should be carried. If the law stated you have to carry only 1 and you use it you then cannot proceed until you obtain another, so, you should carry a spare making it a requirement to carry 2. Then if you have to use one you're down to 1 again so cannot proceed without obtaining another spare. So, you should carry 3 but if you use one you're down to 2... can you see where I'm going with this....? So the law still exists but there is no penalty for non compliance because the number carried should be n+1 but n has not been defined. I personally don't carry any.
http://about-france.com/travel.htm
Bd..


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Bd

There is no law that says you have to use it - if stopped by M. Flic the law (as drafted) said you only have to carry one. If they want o breathalyse you they would use there onw.

G


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

> *papaken said; * do we still need breathalisers for France or have they recinded the law? :?


The law exists but has not been enabled, the police cannot ask to see them, and they cannot fine you if you haven't got them as that part of the law was initially delayed (twice) and finally simply not enabled.

Most of the breathalysers sold at the time are now running out of the 2 year shelf life anyway, although some places do still have them on display in the vain hope that tourists might buy them - and that includes the ferries who are some of the biggest offenders for telling half-truths to increase their sales....

If you read the literature you are handed on many ferry crossings they still offer them for sale in their boutiques (shops) - simply because they have the stock and hope they can sell them.....

You might like them for personal interest BUT the best answer is don't drink and drive - the wa is tighter in France than in the UK, although even the French Police do not seem to recognise that the glass of Chateau Rouge at lunchtime is still an alcoholic drink..... (I have seen them sat in cafes demonstrating precisely that.......)

Do not worry about such things, but just do not drink and drive.

Dave


----------



## baldeagle7470 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quite right Penguin,not worth worrying about !!
When this law was first mooted and Sarko's mate was the only manufacturer of these things we all ran around like headless chickens looking for them.Having camper,car and 3 bikes at that time I needed loads.
I know of nobody who has been asked to produce one,mine are all out of date.The law said if you are without them the fine would be €11 !!
Helmet reflective stickers are the same,no-one stopped for not having them,no- one sticking stuff on their helmets.
Just get over here and enjoy your holidays and stop worrying. :wav:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Helmet reflective stickers????

That's one I hadn't heard of, but as Baldy suggests - it ain't going to keep me awake at night! :roll: 

It's the same all over . . . in the very unlikely event of being stopped, if M. le Plodde is a stroppy, promotion happy git you are in the merde whatever you say.

If he's a decent chap and you are very polite and cringe a bit, you are far more likely to be sent on your way with a gentle slap of the wrist.

Dave


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

In my years motorcycling in and around France I've met the police a few times. As is the same here, if you are polite and try and speak French, they have always been nice. 
I haven't bothered with the breath boxes, and I haven't ever ridden in a high viz vest or with viz stickers on my lid. 

The chances of being stopped in a MH are surely very very small.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I heard about the Helmet Sticker thing earlier last year. See Here but just decided it was another French law that nobody will take any notice of and the Gendarmes would not bother with either.

So I took no notice of it. Nobody seemed to have them last year and we were there 3 months.


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

We were stopped in France last year and OH was breathalysed, the gendarme wasn't interested in our breathalyser they used their own.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

which confirms what we have been saying, don't bother to waste your money on them - they are unreliable and untrusted even by the French......

Simply don't drink and drive as the French tolerance levels are lower than the UK ones.....

Dave


----------

